# The Art of Trolling



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> I know, it's certainly revealing. Now realizing I related to Target as well. Irl too. Dammit.


oh man i love that flame warrior list-- SO spot one with so many people! hahahhaha

I actually was going one by one, didn't make it all the way to the end yet--

is there a "Misunderstood Happy Troll?"

like, the one that doesn't "hide" under the bridge-- he actually LIVES there and pops out when he hears footsteps because he's lonely and needs attention...? yea that one.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

The one I really want to see is Godzilla. I didn't even know that could happen.

I think Big Cat fits me best, although the people I've debated would probably choose another forum persona for me. lol


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

HarpFluffy said:


> The one I really want to see is Godzilla.


ohhhh man Harp... I fuckin lit a forum on fire once, hahah it is still burning. Let's just say I got deep into the forum where I had befriended mostly everyone except for the mods (even half the mods on my side lol), and I rubbed one mod the wrong way and he permabanned me. Long story short I am back in action after being unbanned, banned, unbanned lol and site owner got involved; long story short it took a couple months for the smoke to clear it was pure WIN. yes I'm a psycho. Oh it wasn't a purposeful troll at all but once I read the "dragon" I was like YES!!!! ahahahha ok.


p.s. it is unlikely to have a dragon-spotting here at PerC bc this place is so big; my opinion, but the dragon works best in smaller more intimate settings, otherwise you've got too many knights in shining armor coming to attack the dragon.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

SaiKick said:


> ohhhh man Harp... I fuckin lit a forum on fire once, hahah it is still burning. Let's just say I got deep into the forum where I had befriended mostly everyone except for the mods (even half the mods on my side lol), and I rubbed one mod the wrong way and he permabanned me. Long story short I am back in action after being unbanned, banned, unbanned lol and site owner got involved; long story short it took a couple months for the smoke to clear it was pure WIN. yes I'm a psycho. Oh it wasn't a purposeful troll at all but once I read the "dragon" I was like YES!!!! ahahahha ok.
> 
> 
> p.s. it is unlikely to have a dragon-spotting here at PerC bc this place is so big; my opinion, but the dragon works best in smaller more intimate settings, otherwise you've got too many knights in shining armor coming to attack the dragon.


Impressive. This is the only forum I've been involved in (other than one for a class project) and it doesn't seem possible to light the whole forum on fire because of its size. Also, there may be too much membership turnover for some of the hierarchical personas to develop, like Royals and Gangster.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> I actually asked a friend about my problem yesterday and mentioned I have a penchant for attempting to make someone "think" about their opinions or my own and apparently that isn't a very welcomed thing. I'm assuming because people think I'm attacking an opinion when I'm actually not.


Or because it is _really_ patronising.
YA THINK I NEED TRAINING WHEELS, BITCH?
That kind of thing.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

HarpFluffy said:


> Impressive. This is the only forum I've been involved in (other than one for a class project) and it doesn't seem possible to light the whole forum on fire because of its size. Also, there may be too much membership turnover for some of the hierarchical personas to develop, like Royals and Gangster.


the awesome thing about this forum (no i'm not sucking up to whoever's reading this behind my shoulders LOL) is that it is designed very well... with a section like "Spam World"-- whoever designed the site (obviously he/she is getting input from all over the place!) def takes all perspectives into account==> he/she understands the necessity of something like Spam World-- instead of just closing or deleting a troll-ish thread, move it out of the way if it's not 'too vulgar' and allow grown-ups to go solve their own issues-- or just purely allowing a place for the trolls to flourish w/o creating anymore repressed anger. Allowing the troll to have a place to release his anger will mitigate his/her desire to unleash more trouble w/ another sockpuppet the next day. I think this forum is sometimes "too well designed" (again, not sucking up! lol) to, as you say, allow for some of the "hierarchical personas to develop."


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

SaiKick said:


> the awesome thing about this forum (no i'm not sucking up to whoever's reading this behind my shoulders LOL) is that it is designed very well... with a section like "Spam World"-- whoever designed the site (obviously he/she is getting input from all over the place!) def takes all perspectives into account==> he/she understands the necessity of something like Spam World-- instead of just closing or deleting a troll-ish thread, move it out of the way if it's not 'too vulgar' and allow grown-ups to go solve their own issues-- or just purely allowing a place for the trolls to flourish w/o creating anymore repressed anger. Allowing the troll to have a place to release his anger will mitigate his/her desire to unleash more trouble w/ another sockpuppet the next day. I think this forum is sometimes "too well designed" (again, not sucking up! lol) to, as you say, allow for some of the "hierarchical personas to develop."


Yeah, my sister's thread on the INTJ subforum titled "ENFP will guess your IQ" got relegated to Spam World within a few hours... but not before it generated prodigious interest and probably about 10 pages. Actually, it continued to grow while in Spam World, probably because people subscribed to it.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

HarpFluffy said:


> Yeah, my sister's thread on the INTJ subforum titled "ENFP will guess your IQ" got relegated to Spam World within a few hours... but not before it generated prodigious interest and probably about 10 pages. Actually, it continued to grow while in Spam World, probably because people subscribed to it.


awww how sad-- obvious (to me) it's just a fun thread with altruistic intent. someone probably got insulted ahahahah "dude you're IQ is 70" "wahhhh wahhhh she called me a retard!"; they probably took her too seriously and reported the thread when she was off the mark by more than a few percentage points LOL. Oh well, we can't fault our INTJ brothers and sisters for "keepin it real!" we kind of need them to balance out our (everyone's) collective childishness.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

SaiKick said:


> awww how sad-- obvious (to me) it's just a fun thread with altruistic intent. someone probably got insulted ahahahah "dude you're IQ is 70" "wahhhh wahhhh she called me a retard!"; they probably took her too seriously and reported the thread when she was off the mark by more than a few percentage points LOL. Oh well, we can't fault our INTJ brothers and sisters for "keepin it real!" we kind of need them to balance out our (everyone's) collective childishness.


I love fun threads like that, but many (or possibly most) of the INTJs think I'm INTP so maybe that has something to do with it. A lot of other types found the thread and asked to have their IQ guessed, so I thought it might have been moved because it was not an INTJ-specific thread.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

HarpFluffy said:


> I love fun threads like that, but many (or possibly most) of the INTJs think I'm INTP so maybe that has something to do with it. A lot of other types found the thread and asked to have their IQ guessed, so I thought it might have been moved because it was not an INTJ-specific thread.


I often can judge if someone is a lot dumber, even keel, or smarter than me by how well they understand and respond to my sarcasm LOL... no really it's sooooo true.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Or because it is _really_ patronising.
> YA THINK I NEED TRAINING WHEELS, BITCH?
> That kind of thing.


Finally, this is what I'm looking for. I can't correct anything if I don't know specifically what it is. 

I assure that it isn't my intent to be patronizing. I realized that it isn't popular after conversing with someone irl about forum "netiquette" and that seriously was the first I've ever heard all that. In which way would it be more appropriate to question someone's opinion and encourage flexibility or open mindedness? Or is that just out of the question completely? I'm used to being able to do that irl, maybe because my tone of voice or expressions show my curiosity and zero maliciousness. It's an adjustment I'm going to have to live with from what I can tell.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

biscuits ?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> Finally, this is what I'm looking for. I can't correct anything if I don't know specifically what it is.
> 
> I assure that it isn't my intent to be patronizing. I realized that it isn't popular after conversing with someone irl about forum "netiquette" and that seriously was the first I've ever heard all that. In which way would it be more appropriate to question someone's opinion and encourage flexibility or open mindedness? Or is that just out of the question completely? I'm used to being able to do that irl, maybe because my tone of voice or expressions show my curiosity and zero maliciousness. It's an adjustment I'm going to have to live with from what I can tell.


I don't doubt that it isn't your intention, but it can come off that way. Simply saying you encourage open mindedness kind of implies that you think the other person doesn't have it. Particularly if you ever imply, or state directly, that they are closed-minded for holding their own view.

Generally I find asking questions has that air when it is mostly rhetorical - you prove your point by, essentially, manipulating the person to concede it themselves. Asking a question when you honestly don't know - well, people can mistake that too, but if the sense is that you are asking it to ask it, not to push them into a corner where they have to make a humiliating admission, or that you only ask it to try to show up a part of their argument - that helps. People can often tell when you ask a question solely to point out a flaw. It can help if you express your own opinion - since you criticise theirs, it is only fair you open yourself up to that too. You don't have to agree with the criticism and can defend your opinion, obviously, but sometimes the 'helping others think' things basically means that you are criticising their ideas and trying to lead them, rather indirectly, to yours without ever directly stating yours. Rather like Socrates, although he didn't even have to try to make people look like idiots, but only argued with those who were morons already, being insecure. :tongue: I, of course, have the opposite problem of stating mine too directly, so that people assume I will not countenance other views...

Perhaps being open earlier about what your position is - 'I don't know, I am just exploring' or 'this is what I think' before you do the what abouts. Maybe even phrasings like 'how do you account for X' which implies that they might have a way rather than phrasings that imply the opposite. And try not to associate your opinion with open mindedness and theirs with closed-mindedness...people get defensive...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

lirulin said:


> I don't doubt that it isn't your intention, but it can come off that way. Simply saying you encourage open mindedness kind of implies that you think the other person doesn't have it. Particularly if you ever imply, or state directly, that they are closed-minded for holding their own view.


Ok, this tells me I seriously need to think about stuff before I post. I wouldn't _ever_ call someone closed-minded or think that unless I (going on irl experiences again since that's all I have) was at the end of trying to see an alternate point of view and they're just being obstinate (even if I'm playing devil's advocate which I just realized I do as well, knowing now at least I should state that in advance). 

Correction: I wouldn't call them that _ever_, but I would think it (oh so rarely), but that wouldn't last as it doesn't really matter in the end anyway. I only get serious when it affects _me_ or my life directly.

I guess I have this tendency to try a 'shake things up' thing which doesn't work as well as I had thought. I think I'd rather try _not_ feeling the need to question people unless asked to get into something and specifically with me. Not because it's playing safe, but having the right attitude. This "need" stems from my enjoyment of being questioned about my own beliefs and I extended it to others, I think assuming everyone is like me. This is one thing I found personality theory useful for, realizing not everyone is like me, I think I need to get more into this or much better at typing others before I try any more, but the best temporary solution is just keep my mouth (hands?) shut until I figure that out.



lirulin said:


> Generally I find asking questions has that air when it is mostly rhetorical - you prove your point by, essentially, manipulating the person to concede it themselves. Asking a question when you honestly don't know - well, people can mistake that too, but if the sense is that you are asking it to ask it, not to push them into a corner where they have to make a humiliating admission, or that you only ask it to try to show up a part of their argument - that helps.
> 
> People can often tell when you ask a question solely to point out a flaw. It can help if you express your own opinion - since you criticise theirs, it is only fair you open yourself up to that too. You don't have to agree with the criticism and can defend your opinion, obviously, but sometimes the 'helping others think' things basically means that you are criticising their ideas and trying to lead them, rather indirectly, to yours without ever directly stating yours. Rather like Socrates, although he didn't even have to try to make people look like idiots, but only argued with those who were morons already, being insecure. :tongue: I, of course, have the opposite problem of stating mine too directly, so that people assume I will not countenance other views...


I hope I'm not doing that. If I am I don't want to. I'd rather just someone realize when I'm asking, that there are multiple possibilities and views and consider them without manipulating someone. I can't stand the thought of being seen that way, let alone thinking that's what I'm doing even unconsciously. I would never want to humiliate someone especially for their personal views. I like find out what people think is important too and will ask about things if the topic comes up, I don't imagine I start those discussions. Then I'll throw in my own beliefs as a comparison if it's something that matters to get things going both ways and see how it goes from there. It's never planned, I'm not direct enough to come out of nowhere and ask a question _or_ bold enough. I would like to keep things as friendly as possible so what I usually do if it goes in a negative direction I'll say "let's just agree to disagree" and direct the convo in a different direction as I don't really want to argue. If I was talking about something that is actually really important to me, I'll be brining up facts and personal experiences (that's usually where my strong beliefs originate) hoping to change their mind, but not expecting it. And if they still don't, I'm not about to keep trying or manipulate them to change and I accept the difference of opinion and just go from there...elsewhere  I prefer having lively happy convos, not arguments.



lirulin said:


> Perhaps being open earlier about what your position is - 'I don't know, I am just exploring' or 'this is what I think' before you do the what abouts. Maybe even phrasings like 'how do you account for X' which implies that they might have a way rather than phrasings that imply the opposite. And try not to associate your opinion with open mindedness and theirs with closed-mindedness...people get defensive...


That's a good start. I didn't realize I was associating my opinion with open mindedness and vice-versa. If I have been doing that, I'm not liking that at all. I've got a lot of thinking to do it looks like. 

Thanks for taking the time to give pointers, I honestly appreciate it and I know I'll be rereading this over and over to get it to sink in and hopefully realize all that I am doing wrong by starting to examine from within so I can see if this is what is going on because it really bothers me I could never see this before.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

where I'm from
they call me TrollMasterFlex.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

@KuRoMi
I don't recall discussing with you in particular, not a great deal, so I am just basing this on bad experiences with the more trolling NTPs. My description could very well be more extreme than you. Certainly I have seen NTPs whine about how everyone is closed-minded. When sometimes it's just - you're wrong/irrelevant, and ignoring wrong information isn't closed-minded, yeesh.... 

I think it also depends on who is reacting like this. There is a fairly long discussion in this thread that applies mainly to the NTJ/NTP clash:
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/64589-you-finding-auto-hatred-intjs-9.html
It starts out kinda whiny, but there is good discussion in the later pages. Some of what was said, I think, can generalise to all introverted perceiving functions. They are perfectly open to learning new things, but it needs to get verified/processed before it is adopted, since we so naturally hold onto it, so the functions are adapted to cutting out possibilities, seeing the flaws in them...


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

no... more... infractions... pleaseeeee...


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope you don't mind - I came across another post that described the way some of the poking at people's ideas/helping them think can be taken (although it was about ENTPs it may still be relevant):


LXPilot said:


> Again, extroversion trades the coexistence of disparate perspectives I can tolerate with INTP's for ostentation and easily observable arrogance of intellect. Yes I _understand_ that you have tried to poke holes in my theory, and because I put a hell of a lot of thought into it, you're sort of poking holes at my intellect as well, with whatever futility. I can put up with it for a *really *long time and with *high* intensity, but after so long it's a swarm of flies on a sahara lion. And guess, what, if you keep trying to do it I will make sure to press the "terminate" switch, just to end the discussion on a good note.
> 
> This is extremely Fi-ridden and exaggerated, but it contains a germ of truth - that some ENTP's *think their open-endedness of thought transcends the intellect of others*. It's probably what pisses me off - not bothers me - the most about them.


Again, I am not saying you do this intentionally, but it is possible it is a reading others get. I don't know.

*signs off*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*a book *



lirulin said:


> I hope you don't mind - I came across another post that described the way some of the poking at people's ideas/helping them think can be taken (although it was about ENTPs it may still be relevant):
> 
> Again, I am not saying you do this intentionally, but it is possible it is a reading others get. I don't know.
> 
> *signs off*


Not at all. The whole purpose of this thread was to open my eyes. And believe me, this has been very useful. (kicking self for not having the foresight for naming thread better, nothing I can do now) I've had a couple of days to let stuff sink in and I know I have a serious paradigm change I need to work on. I know it may not be you, but I've had enough issues around here to wonder why and I'm finally figuring out. I was hoping to find out from others how I offended them if ever, even on my rants about that dreaded thread I hate so much. I ended up feeling bad because I'm passing judgement and it took this long to realize it. I know it was never at anyone in particular but just general frustration, but still...I can do better. I never intended to inflame anyone no matter how lively the discussion minus one early time when I first started here but I apologized directly. 

Part of my problem is my extremely quick reactivity I've realized, it's cost me often (as in made me feel like a total asshat). Even in knight-in-shining-armour-target mode it's more like the rusty sort, not white. I'm not setting a good example, it makes me feel shitty and probably others so it's gotta stop and since I've settled on my type, figured out my weaknesses, now I can put the "cap" back on and live like I normally do (offline). I know I can't make amends but at least I can change. I also didn't want to reduce it to type or functions because I almost did it and I'd have been wrong. I thought maybe Fe vs Fi, but Fi vs Fi can also clash if the values are different. I wanted to just focus on myself and what I was doing wrong and find where I can adjust my behaviour, I just needed specific targets and examples which you were kind enough to provide. So thanks again 

After reading the referred to posts, I'm no longer sure if I was ever doing devil's advocate now, if I did it was rare. I mistook my looking for all possibilities in a discussion and voicing them as that but without taking the position, just brainstorming. Never really did understand the concept of devil's advocate. I think it's probably confusing if someone does it and doesn't mention what they are doing. Hopefully didn't do that.

I also like testing my own against other's viewpoints. It's a great refining method. That's why I expose myself a lot. I know what I believe, but I'm open to more info and willing to adjust when I get new facts as well. Sometimes I have a complete turn around. Sometimes I'm aware I don't have anywhere near the knowledge to offer opinions on something and hopefully state that when I don't. I could only think of one time I was ever 100% certain in an argument I had with someone irl. And that was trying to convince someone that hemp and weed were the same plant, cannabis sativa. It frustrated me that the person wasn't accepting my knowledge as I had done tones of research and it only takes a check on the internet to see that it is the same, but they couldn't tear themselves away from Facebook long enough to look it up! XD That's about it though. And yeah, it was frustrating as hell, never been that frustrated in an argument...ever. I just gave up though, you can only say "yes it is, look it up" a few times before it's pointless. And yeah, compromise is a wonderful thing. I get quite giddy when I'm in it with someone and we both find middle ground, where neither are budging at all. But as in your example in the thread, if I were to ask "have you considered...?" and you said "yes", that's where it'd end. I haven't had recent examples so I don't know for sure.

Also on the Feeler thing, well I can only speak from my own pov, but I do feel quite inferior intellectually and often and that's why I think I throw myself into things that I'm way over my head in, hoping to sort of tread water and maybe learn something at the same time. Unfortunately I think being an SF who also feels inferior complicates things in my own mind and indeed, makes me feel like I have to prove myself once in a while. Unfortunately the only time I can contribute anything is when I've had personal experience to back things up, my own form of evidence. But yeah it has everything to do with insecurity in my case. I think I've also fallen for the "SF=stupid" image having seen it so often. And yes, you should feel complimented, since it's just me trying to hang with the herd and if you're in it with me, it's you I'm trying to keep up with and learn from, which means I respect you and your opinions. It's not so much a logic, thing although I do realize mine is probably inferior at the moment, but adding facts however I do it helps a lot. In short (a little late for that I think!) I agree a lot with was Chrysantheist said in his posts.

And for the last post of ours here, the _last_ thing I think is I am more intelligent than others. But I already covered that, just letting you know I read it.

Things I've learned after much thought: I gotta be more wordy, more precise, and organizing my thoughts better which all should clear up misunderstandings and then taking time when I post and most importantly: _calm down_. Those are also realizations I've had. Ni has been kind to me in recent weeks  And now I can add, making assertions (file that under 'more wordy')

Don't worry no need to reply, I had to share my realizations since a while, and now some new ones


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

@KuRoMi --

how can anyone get mad at you with that avatar+signature combo? i mean really...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SaiKick said:


> how can anyone get mad at you with that avatar+signature combo? i mean really...


In this case, it's quite likely people aren't seeing what I'm putting right in front of them and making false inferences about me and probably rightfully based on much misunderstanding. I can admit I use them to cheer myself up while still expressing myself. I have to admit, my hasty title here doesn't help, but I figured the Advice section placement would be more than enough to show _true_ intent. At least I have a chance prove myself elsewhere and those who actually have talked to me more than just in the threads still know (hopefully) the truth at least. I got some good advice and suggestions and I'm gonna work on that. Yeah, I hastily made my wrinkly, messy bed and I'm laying in it now I guess. Ugh that sounds so depressing...sorry. Here, I gotta be honest about my feelings and not hide them behind a mask of happiness (while trying to bring myself up at the same time.)


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> In this case, it's quite likely people aren't seeing what I'm putting right in front of them and making false inferences about me and probably rightfully based on much misunderstanding. I can admit I use them to cheer myself up while still expressing myself. I have to admit, my hasty title here doesn't help, but I figured the Advice section placement would be more than enough to show _true_ intent. At least I have a chance prove myself elsewhere and those who actually have talked to me more than just in the threads still know (hopefully) the truth at least. I got some good advice and suggestions and I'm gonna work on that. Yeah, I hastily made my wrinkly, messy bed and I'm laying in it now I guess. Ugh that sounds so depressing...sorry. Here, I gotta be honest about my feelings and not hide them behind a mask of happiness (while trying to bring myself up at the same time.)


you're just a big ball of cute
others need to take the sticks outta they asses!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SaiKick said:


> you're just a big ball of cute
> others need to take the sticks outta they asses!


:happy:
10 char...


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> :happy:
> 10 char...


happy trolls always welcome...

hell I would even love to have this guy around-- he's just misunderstood.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SaiKick said:


> happy trolls always welcome...


Definitely! But I'd rather call them impish, like me 



SaiKick said:


> hell I would even love to have this guy around-- he's just misunderstood.


And cursed to insanity  Is it bad if I feel sorry for him?


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> Definitely! But I'd rather call them impish, like me
> 
> 
> And cursed to insanity  Is it bad if I feel sorry for him?



well there have been uglier trolls to fall in love with


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Axe said:


> Trolling is a art


hear hear.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

dizzygirl said:


> hear hear.


this is supposed to be a good logo


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> I have recently realized that my own natural behaviour closely resembles trolling although the intention isn't actually the same.
> 
> And yes I'm being quite serious, so :tongue: to who doubts it in advance, and to those who take my question seriously: Thank you
> 
> *ducks rotten tomatoes, pies, etc*


I personally don't like to refer to anyone as a troll, since it sounds dismissive to me, other than an action being blatant like spamming a massive wall of text, or just showing up in a thread to say a one word insult, I think that everyone's thoughts are to be considered, and I know people have different ways of judging the intent of someone else's thoughts, but really I do think it is a thick line between someone commenting on any subject according to their nature, and yeah showing up in a thread to throw a spike at someone's reputation or character.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

SaiKick said:


> happy trolls always welcome...
> 
> hell I would even love to have this guy around-- he's just misunderstood.


Eggh, I never liked this ugly Gollum bastard, maybe if it was a she I might have been more favourable towards it, even though as a she she still might have had a flat chest, but I'd throw 'em off the mountain and beat 'em with a stick to unconscious first chance I'd get. I apologize to his mother, I'm sure she loves him, but still.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Longdove said:


> I personally don't like to refer to anyone as a troll, since it sounds dismissive to me, other than an action being blatant like spamming a massive wall of text, or just showing up in a thread to say a one word insult, I think that everyone's thoughts are to be considered, and I know people have different ways of judging the intent of someone else's thoughts, but really I do think it is a thick line between someone commenting on any subject according to their nature, and yeah showing up in a thread to throw a spike at someone's reputation or character.


Thanks for your input  I don't either unless it's exactly as you said or they're so obviously picking on someone who clearly doesn't deserve it and can't defend themselves (which is when I tended to jump in just like irl). I find it is dismissive after learning what it really means because some people have serious opinions, they just don't go about it the right way (like me) and we do hope to be taken seriously since we actually spent the time posting, and I'm not known for long posts so when I do it's more meaningful. I'm not one who likes to waste people's time, you'd have to know me personally to know that, but still...  Or, I can actually say I hate phoning people or showing up unannounced because I feel like I'd be bugging them, so I rather let them contact me unless I know for a fact that they're available and want to talk or hang out. That kind of thing. I'm trying to start over now anyway and I've had a good bit of time to let stuff sink in, spending time reflecting as well. I know I've probably been a pain in the butt up till now, so it's time for a change that's more like my outward behaviour, not letting just anything and everything out that comes to mind and freely flows to the fingers. I'm still considering the sign on my monitor. XD


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> Thanks for your input  I don't either unless it's exactly as you said or they're so obviously picking on someone who clearly doesn't deserve it and can't defend themselves (which is when I tended to jump in just like irl). I find it is dismissive after learning what it really means because some people have serious opinions, they just don't go about it the right way (like me) and we do hope to be taken seriously since we actually spent the time posting, and I'm not known for long posts so when I do it's more meaningful. I'm not one who likes to waste people's time, you'd have to know me personally to know that, but still...  Or, I can actually say I hate phoning people or showing up unannounced because I feel like I'd be bugging them, so I rather let them contact me unless I know for a fact that they're available and want to talk or hang out. That kind of thing. I'm trying to start over now anyway and I've had a good bit of time to let stuff sink in, spending time reflecting as well. I know I've probably been a pain in the butt up till now, so it's time for a change that's more like my outward behaviour, not letting just anything and everything out that comes to mind and freely flows to the fingers. I'm still considering the sign on my monitor. XD


I just can't seem to take you seriously


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SaiKick said:


> I just can't seem to take you seriously


Aww. Why for you not like ponies? XD


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> Aww. Why for you not like ponies? XD


unicorns more masculine


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Not really any point to keeping this open anymore.


----------

